# Need an Answer??



## bunglebaby (Jul 19, 2005)

Well two?

Hi All,

Great forum. Lots of interesting topics, but theres one I haven't seen. we've been thinking about having Garden Fantails. We've got a coal house, brick, not doing anything on the side of the house. We were thing of knocking two half bricks out and installing a tempory aviary on the side just to home them in to the garden and area. I'll be making an internal mesh door so that the main door can remain open as to let air in and circulate around the coal house. It's only three foot wide, but eight feet high with a sloping roof.

We did buy a dovecote, but I don't think the holes, or space are big enough for Fantails, that is why we've been discussing the coal shed. I thought it would be more natural. Have a landing board below the enterance hole, bit like the 17th Century ones. Plus in winter they get more warmth than those in a loft, and no leaks in the roof either  

Would this be a good idea? Bearing in mind I have kept pigeons before, homers, but we haven't got space for a loft just yet, few years maybe and I'm well aware of the problems too.

The other question is, What about if we want to go on holiday for two weeks? I know about the fountain feeders as I heard once that was what to use if you were going on holiday. We've recently purchased a 25ltr chick fountain type feeder. I was thinking that if we give them that feeder and a 7ltr water fountain, plus the avairy on the side of the coal house they should have plenty of food and water being only two to four pigeons?

Could you tell me whether this would be okay before we go ahead and have Fantails?


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

The brick building sounds sturdy and invitingly cave-like (pigeons' natural roost). Are you going to put perches or nestboxes inside? So, three foot wide by eight feet high by how deep/long?

Although the food and waterers can be set up for longer times away, I would recommend having someone check on the birds every few days. In case the waterer gets knocked over or fouled, after three days the birds would become dehydrated and in desparate condition!


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Welcome*

I agree with Terri have someone check in on them ever 2 days. Each pair of fans requires 2 nestboxes. I enjoy my fans. I have a loft 4x8 and a garden cover flight 10x30. Let us know what colors you get. I have white, red, black, almond, barred, etc. Just a mess of them. God bless


----------



## bunglebaby (Jul 19, 2005)

it's about 4 ft long. i'm putting nestboxes in and about three inches of sand on the floor. so when they poop the sand absorbs the water, i've only got to rake the nastiness out then.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Vacation*

How was your vacation? and how are the birds and loft coming?


----------



## bunglebaby (Jul 19, 2005)

Not going on holiday til June next year, but the avairy for the coalhouse is coming along fine. Still looking for some birds, although we're not going to get any until we're ready


----------

